

More Than Coding Mistakes At Fault In Bad Software - swombat
http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2009/01/more_than_codin.html

======
mattmcknight
"Sure, I know time pressures mean waterfall wasn't rigidly adhered to, and
also that it had deficiencies, leading to the 1980s flowering of alternatives
like agile-development and object-oriented programming. But at least we had a
model"

This guy really really doesn't know what he is talking about. OOP is an
alternative to waterfall? Is there some sort of procedural or functional
programming process inherent to magically deriving the requirements, creating
the big design up front, and only testing at the end? (Are test/fix cycles
eddies at the bottom of the waterfall?) This idiot is getting paid to write
that drivel and here I am writing this comment for free...hmmm, maybe I'm the
idiot. I going to write to information week and demand they hire me to replace
him, just to resolve the cognitive dissonance.

------
clintjhill
He says the "new" process is to jam features in and fix it in beta. Apparently
he hasn't ever used the waterfall method.

------
thras
I was under the impression that software, on the whole, has gotten better
since the waterfall model was 'kicked to the curb' as the author puts it.

~~~
swombat
That's my impression too, tbh. I think the author of this article has been
smoking things he shouldn't have...

